# Discount tickets for Powder Mountain (Utah)



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can purchase discount lift tickets (online or in Utah) for powder mountain? I checked the UAC sticky and liftopia, none were available. TIA


----------



## toopach (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't think they have discount tickets. I never came across them in any ski shop in Utah and nothing online. But they do have 41 dollar Wednesdays.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks. I saw they give a military discount, maybe I should try to find my old ID


----------



## toopach (Nov 20, 2011)

just seen on yelp 49 at diamond sports in eden im going up there in two weeks


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

PowMow is one of the most affordable mountains you can ride. You can go from 9am-1pm for $55, which is plenty of shred time. It's more of a mom n pop type resort so it's harder to find discount lift tickets. I've checked quite a few local shops and they offer pretty much everything but pow mow...

Still @ ~$60 it's a great bang for the buck


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Just to update, I used my old military ID no problems. The ticket was like 40 something.


----------

